# Name on a pen



## Ralph Muhs (Dec 8, 2017)

i would like to make some faith, hope, love pens for Christmas gifts. I would like to put the name of each recipient on the pen. I could do it with a wood burner, but the results of one I tried was not very impressive!
Suggestions.......


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 8, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> i would like to make some faith, hope, love pens for Christmas gifts. I would like to put the name of each recipient on the pen. I could do it with a wood burner, but the results of one I tried was not very impressive!
> Suggestions.......



Um, I know a guy with a laser engraver......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Dec 8, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Um, I know a guy with a laser engraver......


Would that be you? What would it cost?


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 8, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Would that be you? What would it cost?



4.00 a pen, and postage back to you.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 9, 2017)

I do lots with Testors Waterslide Decal paper.
Takes a bit of time and patience.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Dec 9, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> 4.00 a pen, and postage back to you.


Fair price. I am leaving for a few weeks in Jamaica soon. Just don’t have time this year. But maybe later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Dec 10, 2017)

rdabpenman said:


> I do lots with Testors Waterslide Decal paper.
> Takes a bit of time and patience.
> 
> Les
> ...


Looks like what I want, but I wouldn't have a clue to where to begin! No idea how to do this!


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 10, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Looks like what I want, but I wouldn't have a clue to where to begin! No idea how to do this!



There are a couple of tutorials in the IAP library ... this one seems straightforward: http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/decal_blank.pdf

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

